# I need help deciding what to get



## WhiTeAzN (May 21, 2004)

My friend has this 1991 240sx fastback. He wants to sell it, but then I don't know if I should get that 240 or a 1995 Honda Del Sol. I know its stupid question but I really want to know (it keeps bothering me): Which one do you think is faster?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Edited your post for lack of understandable grammar. 

If you ask me, I believe the 240 would be the faster of the two.


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

just get the 240 can always swap later 

fredo


----------



## WhiTeAzN (May 21, 2004)

del sol lighter den 240....


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

but u cant put a sr20det in a del sol


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

some people have tried...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

uh, where do you live? i see one about every other week


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

sorry, thats going to be a bad question to ask here, we all are just a little biased. get the 240sx do a 180sx conversion. the s13 fastbacks are soooooooooo sexy... see-


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

damn, its so beautiful... pictures like that make me wish i had a s13 hatch

i would do without the mesh though


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

yeah, the mesh makes it eat its own ass... and that's pretty degrading IMO!


----------



## WhiTeAzN (May 21, 2004)

Okay, let me get the deal straight. The reason why I posted this is because I'm not sure if my friend is going to sell that car to me. And to tell you the truth, I would take 240 with out even asking, but since I'm not sure if he is going sell it to me, that's why I asked if I should get a Del Sol because that's the next car I like or the Miata (but it looks a little bit girlish), so please dont flame me. I'm new here. And flaming is against the rules even though some of you been here very long. It also seems like you could bend the rules. I just wanted to explain myself which I did. I'll still be looking for a 240 but right now I don't have a lot of money to spend. So I'm looking for something cheap.


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

^PLEASE!!!

type in standard english... all those z's and da's make my eyes hurt.


----------



## WhiTeAzN (May 21, 2004)

lol.... okay fine i will....


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Avshi750 said:


> type in standard english... all those z's and da's make my eyes hurt.


Done.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

WhiTeAzN said:


> And flaming is against...


The moment someone flames you, report it.




> It also seems like you could bend the rules.


Better not under my watch. As you may have noticed, I've been correcting your English. Please follow the rules that have been outlined here.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Harris keeps all the noobs straight yo. lol. I say 240. Too many del sols and they lack room too.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

go with 240 you will love it even more on the long run trust me on this one, i was also gonna get a 98 Civic EX (damm Fast & Furious) but i got a 90 240sx from a friend, and i LOVE it! now i got a 92 ^_^


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

as for the miata stuff, i would definitaly take it over a del sol. yea the looks are girlish, but once you put on some nice cosmetics, it;ll look bad ass (providing they are cool mods)
i think its an all over better car, and its rwd :thumbup:


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

I think u should get the Del Sol as I feel that you dont deserve a 240. telling the truth, if not research it and Harris dont delete my post.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Edited billyjuan's post. Be nice and be proper with your grammar. This is not a chat room. It's a public forum.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

dude, miatas can be fast as hell and they handle. not bad competition to a 240sx. with equal drivers, miata would win almost any race.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> dude, miatas can be fast as hell and they handle. not bad competition to a 240sx. with equal drivers, miata would win almost any race.


wow didnt now the miata was that evil...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> dude, miatas can be fast as hell and they handle. not bad competition to a 240sx. with equal drivers, miata would win almost any race.


 any car can be fast with the right amount of money put into it.


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

Loki said:


> wow didnt now the miata was that evil...


i heard that the miata is the reason why 240sx didnt sell that well.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> any car can be fast with the right amount of money put into it.


 you know what I mean. i was actually thinking about a miata rather than my 2nd 240, but they are kinda gay.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

The Miata is an awesome car, they look great when cosmetically modified, much like the 240. Then again, their are also some good looking Del Sols. In terms they are all cool cars. Currenty, do you generally drive more than one passanger?

edit: Why did you edit my post Harris? I didn't think I violated any rule.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

NickZac said:


> edit: Why did you edit my post Harris? I didn't think I violated any rule.



I've been editing so many, I don't even remember why I edited yours! Now if some of your fellow members stop going OT, my job would not be as overbearing.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Harris said:


> I've been editing so many, I don't even remember why I edited yours! Now if some of you fellow members who stop going OT, my job would not be as overbearing.



you edit when there is alot of wrong grammar, flaming, dumb things and more dumb thigs like this dumb comment from me ^_^

Back OT.......Well i still like the 240's shape over the Miata , it looks like it will flip going 70 on a curve your suposse to take at 30 ^_^


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Harris said:


> I've been editing so many, I don't even remember why I edited yours! Now if some of your fellow members stop going OT, my job would not be as overbearing.


Oh well. No worries although it didn't seem that you changed anything which was what baffled me. I keep most of my OT in OT section.

Back to topic. If you are looking at those cars, an awesome contender that is faster than any of those is the older Toyota MR2 turbo and non turbo. Yes, it is a little more expensive but the reliability is unmatched not to mention a mid mounted engine is something to brag to your friends about. When these cars are modified they are absolutely sick. They look really good stock too.


----------



## WhiTeAzN (May 21, 2004)

yea mr2 is good but it has strong oversteer, but its fast and expensive, and ryte now i don really have alot of money, one of my friends told me to get maxima with manual transmission, so i guess illl be lookin for maxima or 240 or miata, i guess u guys convinced me not to get del sol, except one guy (billyjuan) but its all cool


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

del sol, miata, mr2.. what about the s2000?? besides the 30k+ price tag, you could put it in the same category 

my friend has a s2k and oh man.. i want that car  engines are loud when they're revving at 9k rpm


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

well if where gonna bring the s2000 into this discussion, i would suggest gettin an MR-S, yes they are slow, but they only weight 2200 lbs, before i decided on the 240, this was one of my top choices (too expensive though), offcourse if i got the car, i planned on turboing it, or swaping the engine and also gettin the detachable hard top (i dont like convertibles), anyways, its has super awsome handling --watch best motoring touge showdown 2 to really get a glimpse of wat it can do :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

:thumbup:


ronaldo said:


> damn, its so beautiful... pictures like that make me wish i had a s13 hatch
> 
> i would do without the mesh though


i rather have a coupe myself :thumbup:


----------



## WhiTeAzN (May 21, 2004)

damn guys if you going to start talking about cars like s2000, then how about skyline....?....... damn only if i was rich.. den i could talk about it


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

elise starts @ $40k and is way lighter than mr-s and just add mr-2 turbo. They use similar engines(its kawaski engine i think, but still similar). [email protected]'s and optional brembos.


----------



## DjSkyline (May 25, 2004)

WhiTeAzN said:


> My friend has this 1991 240sx fastback. He wants to sell it, but then I don't know if I should get that 240 or a 1995 Honda Del Sol. I know its stupid question but I really want to know (it keeps bothering me): Which one do you think is faster?


comparing apples and oranges....... definately get the 240 they last longer.......... :thumbup:


----------



## DjSkyline (May 25, 2004)

WhiTeAzN said:


> Okay, let me get the deal straight. The reason why I posted this is because I'm not sure if my friend is going to sell that car to me. And to tell you the truth, I would take 240 with out even asking, but since I'm not sure if he is going sell it to me, that's why I asked if I should get a Del Sol because that's the next car I like or the Miata (but it looks a little bit girlish), so please dont flame me. I'm new here. And flaming is against the rules even though some of you been here very long. It also seems like you could bend the rules. I just wanted to explain myself which I did. I'll still be looking for a 240 but right now I don't have a lot of money to spend. So I'm looking for something cheap.


why go any other route than the 240 if it is at the top of your list. the are pretty easy to come by and with the right time put into it will blow away any of the other cars you mentioned....


----------



## WhiTeAzN (May 21, 2004)

yea u guys are wright, ryte now im gona buy sumtin cheap just to drive, and ill be saving some momey and looking around for 240sx.... but then i was thinking about maxima, and one of ma friends has it, n damn its so good, i test drove one with manual transmission, and its crazy fast even when its stock


----------



## DjSkyline (May 25, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> dude, miatas can be fast as hell and they handle. not bad competition to a 240sx. with equal drivers, miata would win almost any race.


miata's can be fast as hell only if you put a 5.0 in it..... they are a joke... put a tt red top under the hood of the 240 an R33 rear end and a 6 speed tranny there won't be any comparison at that point. Besides isn't mazda partialy owned by FORD?


----------



## DjSkyline (May 25, 2004)

WhiTeAzN said:


> yea u guys are wright, ryte now im gona buy sumtin cheap just to drive, and ill be saving some momey and looking around for 240sx.... but then i was thinking about maxima, and one of ma friends has it, n damn its so good, i test drove one with manual transmission, and its crazy fast even when its stock


average price for a 90-94 240sx................. $800-$2000 ... i payed $1200 for my 92 fast back couldn't be happier.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Vsp3c said:


> what about the s2000??
> 
> my friend has a s2k and oh man.. i want that car  engines are loud when they're revving at 9k rpm




Well i have heard of people sticking hOnda S2000 engines in Del Sols but not sure of it. My buddy was talking about like 3 weeks ago. But it could be wrong. has any1 heard anythign about this??


----------



## WhiTeAzN (May 21, 2004)

yea but to find 240 for that price is kinda hard here in chicago, so as i said for now i'm just going to buy sumtin to drive and illl be looking for 240


----------



## DjSkyline (May 25, 2004)

billyjuan said:


> Well i have heard of people sticking hOnda S2000 engines in Del Sols but not sure of it. My buddy was talking about like 3 weeks ago. But it could be wrong. has any1 heard anythign about this??


INSANE.......... not sure it would fit isn't the engine almost as big as the car


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

I got my 240sx for $1,600 w/ a ACT stage 3 clutch, RActive tachometer and this weird ass shift boot that smelled like a ran over skunk. The motor also was worn to hell thanks to my friends who owned the car before me. It also had a oil leak that lead to me blowing the motor.

My point... make sure what you buy isnt fucked up before you buy it. 

P.s.- buy the 240sx
P.s.- I sold that ricy ass tach and boot, any one wanna buy a cluth?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i thought the s2000 uses an RWD h22 but the prelude uses h22 FWD, so wouldn't they just be putting a prelude engine in the del sol? and billyjuan, respond to pm.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

the s2k has different motor(f20c or something). It hits too high on the rpm's for me. I'd think im gonna blow the motor any second.


----------



## Anti-Honda (May 25, 2004)

billyjuan said:


> Well i have heard of people sticking hOnda S2000 engines in Del Sols but not sure of it. My buddy was talking about like 3 weeks ago. But it could be wrong. has any1 heard anythign about this??


well all i know there is a magazine where an idiot here in america finally thought of puttin a k series engine into a civic. oooooh how brilliant! NOT! in japan, i bet the ppl readin that mag are like, hahahahaha slow minded fools. in case yall dont know jack bout hondas, k series are in civics(SiR), rsx or integras(2000 and up), and the crv. honda is pathetic! now only time they aint pathetic is if you can convert one of those pathetic fwd hondas into rwd with an s2k engine or an nsx engine. you want power, someday we'll see a s2k with an nsx engine. now that's something to read about. :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Yea, back on topic now ... 240sx is definatly better than a Del Slow.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i thought the s2000 uses an RWD h22 but the prelude uses h22 FWD, so wouldn't they just be putting a prelude engine in the del sol? and billyjuan, respond to pm.


who told you that s2k is h22??


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

BurnZ_240sx said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> i rather have a coupe myself :thumbup:


in the grand scheme of the hatch vs. the coupe, i would have to agree, maybe i just want them all...


----------



## Anti-Honda (May 25, 2004)

ronaldo said:


> in the grand scheme of the hatch vs. the coupe, i would have to agree, maybe i just want them all...


theyre basically the same.


----------



## WhiTeAzN (May 21, 2004)

well the hatchback looks beeter then coupe, and really depends on the person if you like the 180 style or silvia style..... welll thats what i think any of you might think otherwise... if ill ever get a 240 i will keep it as 180 style, and trust me im not going to do body works on it, im gona go with sleeper mode, style isnt really my style, i like speed


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Man your cool WhiteAzN! Same choices I had... I wanted the Del Slow as a DD... And I have a 240sx... But when i save enough I'm gonna get the honda... Saves gas, I dont car pool, and its convertable (almost). I love my 240 but this CA runs too rich for a DD. Good luck on any car you choose... and since no one said it yet Welcome to Nissan forums!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> who told you that s2k is h22??


 i heard it somewhere in passing but i never cared enough to find out. i wasnt sure, but now i know. and the new s2k is 2.2l


----------



## WhiTeAzN (May 21, 2004)

thanks "azRPS13" you are the first to tell me that..... yea ill still be looking for one, my friend tells me to get nx 2000, but i guess i'm gona stay with 240... i am still looking for one, and if any here in illinois has one or knows sum one who is selling his 240 for like 1k or alitle bit more then just email me or post sumin here..... thanks


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Look where you are posting, buy a nissan - preferably a 240sx.


----------



## WhiTeAzN (May 21, 2004)

lol..... yea i am looking where im posting.... dats y im saying that i am gona buy a 240 no question asked,,, but for now i gota drive sumtin, and its not that ez to find cheap 240 here in illinois..... unless u can help me out.. ill buy it


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Seriously man just wait, drive a piece shit honda for the time beeing till u find a nice clean 240. then BAMM sr20 swap :thumbup:, and then u will be smoking those dumbass ricers


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

what are your plans when you get your 240? drag, drift, (we have autocross here in TN)

Sleepers are evil..good luck :thumbup:


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Nismo14-180 said:


> Sleepers are evil..good luck :thumbup:


I totally agree!!! But since sleepers are the new rice(everyone is doing it) I was thinking about ricing out my car, so when a sleeper honda pulls up to me thinking "hahaha ricer, I'll beat him" I can technically be a Sleeper also! Sorry... haven't had alot of sleep lately :loser:


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> I totally agree!!! But since sleepers are the new rice(everyone is doing it) I was thinking about ricing out my car, so when a sleeper honda pulls up to me thinking "hahaha ricer, I'll beat him" I can technically be a Sleeper also! Sorry... haven't had alot of sleep lately :loser:


intersting take on things -> rice is the new sleeper. sounds funny but when you think about it......

i still say get the 240sx, do i need to show you the 180sx kit from chargespeed again --- hehe j/k. since i am now looking to get a new car too, i have realized there is one catagory that you need to satisfy with what ever car you do get, what are you going to be happy with? satify that, bottom line. :cheers:


----------



## WhiTeAzN (May 21, 2004)

wen ill get 240 i was thinking of mostly drift, but then at the same time alitle bit of drag, cuz i love drifting, but then sumtimes i get craves for speed.... so i guess i say both i know its an expensive choice, cuz ill have to get gud suspension, and then get the engine done.... so yea its alot of money... but at the same time its worth it.... like that picture "Avshi750" showed


----------



## ChickenAlfredo (May 28, 2004)

make a good sleeper, then add stupid companies like APC, fast and the furious shit, stupid dolls, dumb ass bumper stickers like "im gay and slow" and rev that shit at somebody, they will not allow that revving from what they see on your car, so they'll rev back, then it's time to eat em.
take a basball bat, bash in your fenders(this is if you are planning to convert a different front end) anyways, bash it in, fuck your hood up, crack the bumper. those are a little extra.


----------



## WhiTeAzN (May 21, 2004)

lol....... lmao....... damn dats smart..... dats an ultimate sleeper right there.... lol.... i would never hit my car.....


----------



## WhiTeAzN (May 21, 2004)

welll i got 1988 saab 900 for free just becuz it wont start, and the problem with it is a starter, so its technicaly a free car... so now ill be saving money for 240sx..... cant wait..... welll dats it


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

keep us updated :thumbup:


----------



## demon (Apr 27, 2004)

i actually had to make the same choice, but mine was a lot easier because I already have my fast honda . Either car can be faster, but both are going to need a swap. if you want to drift, get a 240.


----------

